# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Ubuntu >  Установка OpenVPN

## AnastasiyaGr

Подскажите, есть ли где простая пошаговая инструкция, как настроить VPN на убунту. Пробовала по нескольким инструкциям с поиска, ничего не выходит. Может линук не мое:confused:

----------


## Zakuskin

Тык сюда

----------


## AnastasiyaGr

Я неправильно походу обьяснила. На работе стоит винда, через openVpN подключаемся к серваку (удал. раб стол). Дома стоит убунту - надо настроить OpenVpn для возможности подключаться к серваку.

----------


## Zakuskin

> Я неправильно походу обьяснила. На работе стоит винда, через openVpN подключаемся к серваку (удал. раб стол). Дома стоит убунту - надо настроить OpenVpn для возможности подключаться к серваку.


Тогда тык вот сюда=)

----------


## AnastasiyaGr

> Тогда тык вот сюда=)


Спасибо большое. Это-то то что надо

----------

skryaba (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zakuskin

> Спасибо большое. Это-то то что надо


Для спасибо, есть специальная кнопочка:)

----------

AnastasiyaGr (22.11.2016)

----------

